

HTTPie: cURL for humans (colorful CLI for python-requests) - jkbr
https://github.com/jkbr/httpie

======
saevarom
Great tool Jakub, httpie is instantly a part of my toolbox

~~~
jkbr
thanks, Saevar :)

